# New Toy



## smokeymondays (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi all,

I do love the rich smokiness that I get from my stickburner, but I needed to add some convenience to my life so I just picked up a nice Jim Bowie from americanbbq.co.uk.  I love the app, though I am still trying to figure out server mode so I can check my temperatures at work, but the profiles (smoke at 185 for 3 hours, up to 225 til meat is 200, keep warm at 180) are really helpful.  

I have seen one of these stuffed with 8 pork butts and 4 briskets using the upper shelf so happy with the capacity.  The angled grease catcher and bucket are pretty awesome as well - makes cleaning the thing much easier.  

But such a different flavor profile with the pellets.  I am using the GMG premium gold blend, which is oak, hickory and maple.  Much sweeter than oak and pear to which I am accustomed, and a lighter smoke flavor overall.  SmokeWood, when you start selling your pellets will you let me know?  I see you will have oak and pear as well.  

So because this is like learning to smoke all over again I am going to try and get some help.  

Any tips out there on getting the best smoke on the pellet grills?  What about the glorious UK weather - how do you all store your pellet grills so you dont end up with cement in the auger?  How about wrapping - on my stickburner the meat has had enough smoke by the time it gets up to 160 so I dont mind throwing some cover on it when necessary, but perhaps the pellet grill should be laying down smoke the entire time?













2016-08-04 19.19.52.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Aug 12, 2016


















2016-08-06 06.54.30.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Aug 12, 2016


















2016-08-05 15.21.53.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Aug 12, 2016


----------



## mike w (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice grill Monday! I have some tips for ya about pellet grills since I've got the Traeger.

Buy a shop vac so you can vacuum out the ashes after a long smoke. They just keep building up and will snuff out the fire and can create some serious fires. There is a traeger thread here describing some of those issues with grills bursting into flames.

Get an old moving blanket, something thick, or a wool army blanket to provide some insulation in the winter time. Helps save on fuel consumption. 

I have a cover for mine from the company and that does well to keep the weather out of it. I have always tried to keep mine under a roof or cover when not in use. I have never had issues with water getting into the auger and ruining the pellets. I don't fill up the hopper and try to keep only a few kilos of pellets at a time.

Cold smoking is a pain in the butt so don't use it for that. I have never had luck actually grilling, even running full blast its not hot enough to sear steak. thats because its all indirect heat.

Grab a small rock you can put in the lid to create a little airflow when you first fire it up. I can't leave the lid up since its too windy usually so the pebble does the trick.

Hope that helps, if I think of anything else I'll post. Feel free to ask questions anytime also.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 12, 2016)

Good looking grill Monday's, I would say that as I've got one.

First find out your hot spots. ?

Get 8 of them part baked bread rolls, space 4 them equally a third of the way in from the back and 4 equally spaced a third from the front. then see which ones get brown first, this is your hot spots.

If the unit fails to start, (light pellets) do not restart it as it could burn the heater element out, remove plates and start with a blow torch.

Check for grease drips from chimney.

Line grease tray with foil, saves on the cleaning.

If you need any more advice just ask.


----------



## wade (Aug 13, 2016)

Great looking grill 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I have the Davy Crockett as a fun smoker. Yes the App makes things very easy to control.


----------

